# Horse Box Conversions?



## Piglet (23 March 2013)

I am looking at buying a little lorry, either 3.5 ton van  or a slightly larger one, does anyone have any suggestions of professional horse box converters?  I know about Huish and Galloper in Somerset but are there any others in the area?


----------



## Sunshine8 (25 March 2013)

I have used Charltons in Swindon and can recommend


----------



## Vicky4567 (25 March 2013)

Winterborne Horsebox Co - Dorset

http://www.winterbornehorsebox.co.uk/


----------



## Piglet (26 March 2013)

Thanks guys, I will google them both


----------

